# 2 year Service Tech exam vs. Journeyman?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The local PHCC in Southern California is offering a code class and Journeyman exam next month that I signed up for. The exam is also offering a 2 year service tech classification that I could test for as i don't have four years experience yet. 

Does anyone know if the exams are identical or not? I know some other states have 2 year classes as well.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JK949 said:


> The local PHCC in Southern California is offering a code class and Journeyman exam next month that I signed up for. The exam is also offering a 2 year service tech classification that I could test for as i don't have four years experience yet.
> 
> Does anyone know if the exams are identical or not? I know some other states have 2 year classes as well.


California does not have a State Journeymen program so PHCC offers classes and an exam for their members and guest. The 4-year test is a test given after 4-years of their class or proof you have worked as a elsewhere for 4-years. I have never heard of a 2-year test but I'm sure it would be a different test which did not include the construction side of the trade.

Mark


----------

